# How do you spend your time at the resort?



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

Just curious how do people usually spend their day at the slopes. 

I know there is people who just try to squeeze in as many runs as possible, then there are the ones that take their time, do a run and go hangout in the village, then their are the ones that study the terrain, and look for cool features to hit on, then you got the park riders. 

What is your definition of a good day on the slopes?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Flask full of fireball in my pocket, sandwiches and beer in the car for a lunch tailgate...look for good snow and dont leave till its tracked! Any natural bangers seen must be hit. IT'S THE LAW.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm on the hill trying to get first chair. Take a couple warmup laps through whatever looks good (medium groomers, park, etc.) then it's off in search of the good stuff!

We usually break at 11:00-11:30 or so to avoid the lunch rush, and to get back out when everyone else is coming in for lunch.

Then it's into the good stuff all afternoon, only breaks are to fix part of your gear, or to catch your breath for 20 seconds on the way down, maybe snap a pic or two.

The lifts are the time to plan your next run, and if we're going to heat a new feature or run we haven't been on, while usually stake it out a little the first time.

Go as long as your legs hold out. Lately that's only been until 3:00 or so as my GF and I are both getting over boarding injuries...

I hate to say it but if I just "hung out" at the hill I'd feel like I wasted my day. My goal is to find the goods and then consume them en masse! :yahoo:


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

Bong&beer (in that order) in the car and frequent stops if we stay around the lift where we park 

Ususally start with a few easy groomer laps and then it depends on the conditions. 

Fresh snow = no groomers
decent groomed snow but no fresh = stick to groomers & park
no new snow & Pure shit groomers = park


----------



## Pghdave (Jan 8, 2012)

take couple runs to break in go find a nice cove so no wind smoke some bud.rinse repeat lol


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I think we go pretty hard out of the gate, break for lunch back at the truck, a couple brew-doggs, then back at it but usually not as hard as the morning session due to food and beer. We piss a lot more in the afternoon.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

SinkHole said:


> We piss a lot more in the afternoon.


this. big time.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I usually start early, first lift if I can. If it snowed I hike a bowl straight away on certain hills, others have lift access and get some fresh tracks before its chopped. If it didn't snow I warm up on groomers and ride as much of the hill as I can, trees, bowls and whatevers good. If I'm with my gf we stop alot, if I'm alone or with buddies I rarely stop. Quick lunch break and then I like to spend the afternoon riding greens/blues and hitting the park or if it's still good I'll continue in the trees for a bit and end in the park. I go until the guy at the bottom won't let me back on the chair... mope around for a bit and then head to the hot tub with some beers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I go all the time so it really depends on the conditions and crowd I'm with. Yesterday I was with a bunch of Long Islanders out to visit, so we pretty much rode hard until they dropped.

Some days we are only up there for like 4 hours and may spend 1.5 of em in the bar - no biggie.

I'll hike to fresh when its possible, have been finding stashes and nice big lines 3-5 days after storms with some hiking at Loveland the last few weeks.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

When i'm by myself i try to get there for first chair or close to it. Do a warmup on a blue, then im lapping blacks trying to get as many runs in as possible until it gets crowded and the snow is pushed off the trails. i usually try to scope out new lines from the lift or think about how i could do my previous line better if im not satisfied with it. take a lunch break around 11:00 then ride until my legs or back start to give out. im definitely pretty focused on pushing myself and getting better unless im having an off day, in that case i'll just relax and ride instead of challenging myself

when im riding with friends i like to just chill and have fun and go at whatever pace everyone is comfortable with.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> I go until the guy at the bottom won't let me back on the chair... mope around for a bit and then head to the hot tub with some beers.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

I remember a couple days last season racing to get last chair as they were closing. The days where you can hardly walk back to the truck are the best of them!

Now spring riding is different. Once the snow's gone for shit, those are the days to have a been on a Muskoka chair outside the lodge, then go out for some runs, back for another beer, repeat! I had some of my best riding days last year in May!!!


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

danzo said:


> Just curious how do people usually spend their day at the slopes.
> 
> I know there is people who just try to squeeze in as many runs as possible, then there are the ones that take their time, do a run and go hangout in the village, then their are the ones that study the terrain, and look for cool features to hit on, then you got the park riders.
> 
> What is your definition of a good day on the slopes?


a good day to me is blue sky, low 30's, and filming in the park. I absolutely love those kind of days. i mess around with my crew and the whole mountain is our playground.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Get in as many runs as we(or I) can in 6-8 hours. 1-hour break to eat & rest as that usually keeps the quality of riding high


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

get as many runs in as I can before 1:30. lunch till 2 then hit the last chair at 4. always have weed wax a pipe or joints on me and smoke all day mostly on the chair


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Used to save the potentially edge catching drills like switch riding to the afternoons because a bad nasty edge catching plant could mean an early day retirement for me. 
Now I am glad switch riding is no longer a drill for me and I could be doing primary to switch and vice versa eve
n during my first runs in the morning. Indeed took me a while to get there haha.
Now I tend to practice nose/tail presses and buttered rotations in the afternoons for similar reasons stated above. That's just me.
Yes like Poutanen I also try to catch an early lunch around 11:30 to avoid the crowd and to secure a table to unwind a little if need be, then going out to practice again even before the food reaches the small intestines (I think).


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

During lunch I'd like to catch a little sun out in the deck just outside the restaurant too. But there is just too much second hand smoke there. Hence decided against it everytime no matter how inviting the sun is. (Non smoker here and I take my kid to the resort with me.)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

10 years ago we've been the first ones at the lift and did as many runs as possible. This changed over the years more to "quality instead of quantity". Now I prefer to do less runs but to ride them very intensely. As soon as the muscles get too tired to carve with proper aggression, we hit the snow bar now, get some beer and tan. Don't like forceless cruising anymore.
BUT as soon as there's fresh pow, we'll be the first ones up the hill again and do run after run  
that's a perfect day for me


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I start the day off by hauling ass down some blues (greens too) and enjoying the early morning conditions before it gets too slushy. Then ill start to scope out some new park lines. I break, on average, I guess once every 4-5 runs to refuel or piss etc. A pow day is different, and ill usually try to scope out some fun off-trail stuff and focus less on park. 

To answer your last question, a good day for me is one where I learn a new trick or learn how to hit a new type of feature consistently. Also, any pow day.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Totally depends on the weather conditions.

Good conditions = Lapping the big park.
Bad conditions/tired/stressed = Lapping mini park.
Pow day = Head up early, run into some friends eventually and go hit epic tree runs and powder bowls all day. Usually no real plan besides ride a lot of powder and tree runs and probably stop for lunch at some point before heading back up.
Rain/whiteout fog = do 1-3 laps before giving up and going home.

I've definitely mellowed out in recent years though. It used to be a lot of heading to the park every single day and throwing down as hard as I could, but nowadays I'm happy to throw mellow 3s and 5s all day and work on new grabs and improve tweaks/style on existing tricks.

I still have some big tricks I want to check off my list, but that's more a personal goal and something to aim for on perfect park condition days.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As the rest of folks...use to get every penny's worth. Now depends on conditions
Pow go for the big pow hits
Tracked out...look for the stashes or bc
groomer...practice carving and blasting or give a tour to a tourist, or help a noob get it togather or go adventuring


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

good conditions = park
bad conditions = park
fogy = park
pow = the closest un-groomed run to the park, and park


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:
> 
> I remember a couple days last season racing to get last chair as they were closing. The days where you can hardly walk back to the truck are the best of them!
> 
> Now spring riding is different. Once the snow's gone for shit, those are the days to have a been on a Muskoka chair outside the lodge, then go out for some runs, back for another beer, repeat! I had some of my best riding days last year in May!!!


Ya I call those saturdays haha... I ride from 10-3 or so every saturday with no breaks on a small hill, tons of laps and I hike the jumps usually 15+ times so I don't have to hit the lift... gets me in pretty good shape so when I get to the mountains I'm usually good to ride full days no problem.

I agree, nice spring days nothing beats sitting outside having a beer on the hill and mixing in some riding.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Seeing as the vast majority of my days on the mountain are the result of day trips I usually ride till I drop. Sometimes I stop for a quick lunch but more often than not I just hit run after run after run till time is up and I have to jump back on the bus.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I like to arrive a little late to avoid all of the triple A personality types rushing for first chair. They are all pretty much over aggressive pricks who fuck up the drive to the mountain and are assholes pushing and shoving to grab first chair. Not me, I show up an hour after opening and have a super mellow day and stay till closing at 9:00 PM usually get last chair. I get way too much good fresh tracks with a splitboard to deal with a bunch of assholes at a resort fighting over first tracks.


Trouble is with some of the mountains I usually go to, if you're not there at 9:00 you're going to be walking a long way!

What is this 9:00 pm closing you speak of?!? :blink: I think there's one mountain for night boarding in Alberta, and they've got one run open...


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

neni said:


> 10 years ago we've been the first ones at the lift and did as many runs as possible. This changed over the years more to "quality instead of quantity". Now I prefer to do less runs but to ride them very intensely. As soon as the muscles get too tired to carve with proper aggression, we hit the snow bar now, get some beer and tan. Don't like forceless cruising anymore.
> BUT as soon as there's fresh pow, we'll be the first ones up the hill again and do run after run
> that's a perfect day for me


Until I saw the "km/h" I thought that said 74.2 miles per hour. I was about to be like "GOT DAMN!!!!" lol


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

A lot of resorts have lights on some main runs, Panorama and Whitefish both have night skiing... us suckers here In AB get booted at 4pm  we need to petition Louise and Sunshine to get some damned lights already.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

My definition of a good day is getting there as early as possible, then going all day 'till about 10:30 for an early lunch where I avoid the crowds while cramming as much food down in as little as possible, then enjoying the hour from 12-1 where everyone's in the lodge for lunch. If the conditions are crappy, I hit the park and hurt myself as much as possible so I can rest up during the week and do it all again next weekend. :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul06 said:


> Until I saw the "km/h" I thought that said 74.2 miles per hour. I was about to be like "GOT DAMN!!!!" lol


 naaa, I'd never dare to go that fast. With my little weight I think I'd lift off :laugh: But its possible at our race slope (75mph; my crazy husband)


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I bet with a 36 degree slope you could get to 70 mph.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Soul06 said:


> Seeing as the vast majority of my days on the mountain are the result of day trips I usually ride till I drop. Sometimes I stop for a quick lunch but more often than not I just hit run after run after run till time is up and I have to jump back on the bus.


That. 
Alarm 4:20
car @5 resort 8
ride until legs failure, eat and hydrate on the chair.
stop around 4
drive back
home by 7


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Normally try to get to the hill around when the lift starts spinning. Warm up on a long blue of some sort (unless its a pow day out west) then lap a few blacks/double blacks. Once I have my legs warmed up I'll hit a bunch of mogul runs, unless it's super icey out. Grab lunch around 1:30 w/ a tallboy of some sort. Ride half assed the rest of the day until about 3:30-4pm due to bloated belly.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I separated my shoulder and got a mild concussion I've , apprehensively, cut my days short.

I'm there at first chair. Warm up with a couple of green runs. Then it's blue runs looking for natural hits, practicing spins, butters, presses or whatever I've been thinking about working on for the last 12 or so days (I take weekend trips every 2 weeks). Then it's back to the truck around 11-11:30 for lunch (I'm a cheap bastard). After lunch, I take it to the park until the sun goes down, if it's sunny, or until 5-6. I'm on the east coast and ice is just not enjoyable to me for any type of riding. Then it's back to the hotel to recharge, repeat the next day, and head home. 

My son is off to college this summer, so *I'll be solo a lot now*. Not sure how I feel about tho...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

poutanen said:


> We usually break at 11:00-11:30 or so to avoid the lunch rush, and to get back out when everyone else is coming in for lunch.


Words of wisdom. :bowdown:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Being a noob, I want to get in as much practice as I can. Also, being poor I want to get the best value for my $. So I try to get there as early as possible (but we go in a group so someone is always slower than me  ). For lunch I take about an hour break and have something light like a cereal bar and a protein shake. Right after lunch is when I think I do best, then towards closing time I get tired and start tumbling more. I usually call it a day right before or around the last chair.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

stickz said:


> I bet with a 36 degree slope you could get to 70 mph.


Yup, its possible.










Thats 80mph. 
NOT ME! 
My silly husband, when I'm not around.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


>


what is this?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> what is this?


Ski Tracks app. Records yous day out, you can review all slopes on a map and all the useful stats. Nice to remember the different days out. I also use it for hiking and hacking


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Ski Tracks app. Records yous day out, you can review all slopes on a map and all the useful stats. Nice to remember the different days out. I also use it for hiking and hacking


Thank you! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Thank you! I'll have to check that out.


I'd recommend to take the complete (only some bucks) version, it has very detailed stats. I like the satelite map where you can recapitulate each path of a hike pretty accurate.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

good app, a couple of ski buds us it and have clocked 74 mph and 72k vert in a day at whistler


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

neni said:


> Yup, its possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He clocked this on a regular snowboard, alpine board or skis?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

neni said:


> Ski Tracks app. Records yous day out, you can review all slopes on a map and all the useful stats. Nice to remember the different days out. I also use it for hiking and hacking


I use Maprika. Don't know how similar or worse/better it is than Skitracks.

But it's cool because you can find your friends if they are logged in. Even if you're on different mountains it'll find them :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul06 said:


> He clocked this on a regular snowboard, alpine board or skis?


on a regular NS Raptor 164


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Doritos and water in coat pockets, and I spend the enitre day in the park, hiking certain features over and over again. I ride the lift maybe 10 times but hit certain features 20+ times before moving down a bit to another one. Midwest lift lines are longer than shit.


----------

